# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Pancake day poems

## Biggus

TOSSING A PANCAKE

Tossing a pancake
I can do that
Just get a fry pan
Heat up the fat
Mix up the batter
As easy as that
One on the ceiling
One on the cat
One on the door
One on the mat
One on my head
Like a sweet sticky hat

TOSSING THE PANCAKE

Tossing the pancake
How hard could it be?
Well quite difficult
Which surprised me
What an awful mess
After the first three
I gave up after four
That landed on me

I THOUGHT ID TRY TOSSING A PANCAKE

I thought I would try tossing a pancake
Well that turned out to be a big mistake
The first three didnt leave the pan at all
The next two were sliding down the wall
The only one dispatched with any grace
Then splashed hot fat right in my face

PANCAKE DAY

For the world at large shrove Tuesday
Precedes Ash Wednesday 
For my unfortunate family stove Tuesday
Precedes trash Wednesday

AT THE ANNUAL PANCAKE RACE

At the annual pancake race
The winner is always smug Trace
Im always at the rear of the chase
Limping home in last place
Then I must congratulate Trace
And engage in a false embrace
When I really want to hear the base
Of the frying pan hitting her face

----------


## PearlDrums

Poetry and pancakes, how could life get better?  :Smile:  Now i want pancakes...  :Tongue:  Good poems by the way,not to flowery, but well-written and whimsical. : D

----------


## AuntShecky

The penultimate verse in this group-- "Pancake Day" -- is my fave.
Happy Mardi Gras (what's left of it) to you, Big Gus!

----------


## Haunted

Your poems always give me a laugh. Love the visual of a batter covered cat. That pancake should taste extra good, mouse flavored  :Biggrin:

----------


## Biggus

Thanks Everyone

----------


## YesNo

Nice humorous poems. They make me want to make some of these for breakfast tomorrow. I've never tried tossing them.

----------


## Biggus

Give it a go

----------


## BookBeauty

Best. Poem. Ever.

----------


## kittypaws

you have any pancakes left for me?
after reading your story
I'm hungry as can be!

Enjoyed this very much Biggus!

Happy flap jack!!

kittypaws

----------


## Biggus

Thanks Beauty

----------


## Biggus

I'm afraid not Kitty they were too nice.
ThankYou

----------


## PoeticPassions

This reminds me a bit of Dr. Seuss... I like it. It is fun and playful, and great imagery.

----------


## Biggus

Thank you

----------

